# Who sells posi traction for 69 pontiac grand prix



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

I want to a add a posi traction kit to my 69 pontiac grand prix. Which company sells the complete kit that fits our cars or will any gm posi traction kit fit my 69 grand prix? 

The axel is stamped 9795082 if that helps. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Brad132132 said:


> I want to a add a posi traction kit to my 69 pontiac grand prix. Which company sells the complete kit that fits our cars or will any gm posi traction kit fit my 69 grand prix?
> 
> The axel is stamped 9795082 if that helps.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Read through this thread, it should help.









1967 gto BOP 8.2 POSI swap Help


Hello gear heads, I need some help... I have a 67 gto with an original BOP 8.2 open with 2.93 gears. I was told that all POSI must be used with 3.- - gears. What must I do to get some POSI going. I bought a rear end seal and bearing master kit from original parts place and currently have both...




www.gtoforum.com


----------

